# Problema con Monitor solo despliega Media Pantalla



## Riot (Jun 24, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Quiero contarles que tengo un problema con un monitor, no he podido determinar la causa.
La cuestión  es que el monitor al tener señal de video de la pc solo despliega la mitad inferior de la pantalla, la salida vertical está bien. Cuando el monitor está desconectado despliega perfectamente la pantalla, (aparece el mensaje de cable no conetado al centro de la pantalla, esto cubre parte de la zona que no se despliega cuando el monitor recibe señal de la pc)
Creo que me enfrento con un problema en la entrada de video, pero no se como determinarlo.
El monitor es genérico, de esos que arman a piezas en algún lugar y luego les ponen marcas como hurricane, u orange.
La resolución de 1024*768 y 15" de diagonal.
¿Que puede ser?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

La frecuencia vertical cambia según la resolución que apliques, eso demuestra que el conmutador de frecuencias no manda bien la señal de deflección o bien la etapa de salida vertical no responde lineal mente a todas las frecuencias, para mi que el vidéo no tiene nada que ver, harías bien en cambiar condensadores electrolíticos de dicha etapa y revisar los de la alimentación, que por lo general salen de la etapa horizontal. También es conveniente revisar las soldaduras de los transformadores y zonas colindantes


----------



## Riot (Jul 6, 2008)

Si, perdón por dejar abierto este tema tantos días.
Agradezco mucho tu respuesta.
Lo que tenía de malo era el integrado que controla la deflección, el 1SD2511. Lo que pasa es que he estado muy ocupado en el trabajo. Al principio busqué el error en la etapa de salida horizontal, pero no era así.
Y si tuve tambien que cambiar algunos filtros por ahi que no andaban tan bien que se diga.
No me agrada demasiado reparar monitores de tubo, pero pude apañarmelas con este, dejaré este tema abierto por si otra persona tiene un monitor que sufra de lo mismo.
El problema original es:
El monitor no abre bien la panta, pero solo en una mitad, la otra se muestra bien.
Cuando es la salida vertical, creo que ambos lados de la pantalla comienzan a cerrarse pero de manera simétrica, me quivoco?
Espero sea de ayuda a otras personas.
Muchas gracias de Nuevo.


----------

